# Guess what I did last night.....



## Xue Sheng (Jan 10, 2019)

NO!!!! not that, get your minds out of the gutter 

But it was something I did not think I would ever do again

I was in my basement guan doing taijiquan, Sun style and Wu style and it was going great. But then I had something telling me to do the Yang Long form again..... Of course being the bright guy I am...I totally ignored that and continued working on the Sun and Wu styles, and it was going well.

When I was done, and ready to go upstairs, and had even shut the lights off and had my left foot on the bottom step...I finally I gave in... turned on the lights and did the traditional Yang long form again. Took my time, was relaxed and very aware and focused to what was going on, and I felt stronger than I had in a long time, and I thoroughly enjoyed it, this has not happened in a long time. By the time I was done I had this deeply relaxing feeling, especially in my shoulders and I was still feeling that when I got up this morning and it has continued throughout the day, although as the day has progressed it has diminishes quite a bit.

Think I will do that again this evening, Sun short form a few times, Wu competition form a few times and then the Yang long form and see what happens


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm loving this new vitality that you've been having towards your taiji lately.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 11, 2019)

Awesome Xue, love hearing things like this.

It's amazing what can happen when we decide to leave something behind for awhile. We explore other stuff, and we come back to it with a totally different perspective and understanding.

Good stuff


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 11, 2019)

Glad you're enjoying that form again. You sounded frustrated with it last post I recall you making about it.


----------

